# tetszik neked



## Encolpius

Helló, sajnos nem tudom megérezni, megállapítani, hogy helyesen hangzik-e a "Tetszik neked itt?" mondat. A szláv és újlatin nyelvekben ez helyes kifejezés, picit mégis úgy érzem, hogy olaszból vagy konkrétan csehből nem lehet szó szerint fordítani....hogy érzitek? Köszi.


----------



## Akitlosz

Ez valami hasonló értelmű, mint
Jól érzed magad nálunk?

Akkor szerintem helyes, legfeljebb nem gyakran használt, de érthető és nincsen benne hiba.


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek Akitlosszal, csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy a férjemmel kapcsolatban (nem régóta vagyunk Mo.-n, és ő nem magyar) általában ilyeneket szoktak kérdezni, hogy "Tetszik neki Magyarország?/Megszokott már itt?"


----------



## Encolpius

Én személyesen semmi "különöset" nem érzek a "Jól érzed magad nálunk?" vagy a "Tetszik Magyaroszág?" mondatokban. De ha összehasonlítottam a cseh és a szószerinte magyar fordítást a "tetszik neked itt!"-et, attól tartottam, hogy ez már bizony bohemizmus.  A neten is a cseh mondatnak több ezer linkje van, míg a magyarnak 100 se.


----------



## Zsanna

Meglehet, hogy ez egyike azon szó szerinti fordításoknak - nekem az angol ugrik be: do you like it here? -, amelyek teljesen beleolvadtak a nyelvbe (mivel kivételesen érthetőek és nincs bennük semmi szembeszökően idegen) és csak azoknak tűnik fel, akik hosszabb ideig külföldön éltek. (Bár mondjum erre ellenpélda az, amit fentebb írtam. Dehát én sem vagyok tökéletes.)


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna, tehát te is reflexszerűen megkérdeznéd valakitől, mondjuk a Budai-hegyen: Tetszik neked itt? Nekem inkább, talán az ugrana be: Tetszik a hely?  vagy Na, hogy tetszik a hely? Mit szólsz hozzá?...nem tudom...Csak mert az egyik barátom, magyartanár, egyszer figyelmeztett hasonló -izmusra Szerintem, ha már több évet töltesz külföldön, és ritkán beszéled az anyanyelved, jönnek az -izmusok, nem?


----------



## Zsanna

Hááát, ha így teszed fel a kérdést: nem. 
De más az, amit az ember "papíron", "elvileg" elfogad, mint amit tényleg használ(na). Én is inkább olyasmit mondanék, mint amit te emlegetsz. (Ettől még a fenti kérdésedre ugyanazt a választ adnám, mint fenn.)

Ahogy látom, a több évi távollét más fajta problémákat vet fel, mint az, amikor itthon kell szembesülni pl. a rossz magyarsággal, a rossz fordításokkal, a gyorsan felbukkanó újdonságokkal, amiket valahogy hívni kell. (Lehet, hogy tévedek, de szerintem akik külföldön "őrizgetik/gették" a nyelvet, sokszor sokkal értelmesebben fogalmaznak, kevesebbet bicsaklanak meg nyelvileg, mint akiknek itthon kellett megvívni a "nyelvi harcot" - de lehet, hogy csak egyszerűen a más probléma más következményeket eredményezett...)


----------



## Akitlosz

Ezekkel az izmusokkal azért óvatosabban célszerű bánni. Elég sok mindenre ráfogták az idők folyamán, hogy magyartalan, és más nyelvek tükörfordítása, holott a magyar nyelv is tudta alapból.

Például egy időben germanizmusnak, magyartalannak tartották, és megszólták az el van veszve, meg van csinálva stb. alakokat és fogalmazást, pedig ezekkel semmi gond nincsen. Egyszerűen a magyar nyelv ezt is tudja, a magyar nyelv is tudja ezt.

Szóval az van, hogy ugyanazt a mondanivalót többféleképpen is ki lehet fejezni, aztán kinek ez tetszik, kinek meg az. Akinek nem tetszik az első hozzászólásban alkalmazott mondat nem használja, akinek meg igen, nyugodtan használhatja, nem követ el vele hibát, és pontosan érthető, mit akar mondani.

Azért a tetszikezésnek is meglehetősen nagy és régi hagyománya van a magyar nyelvben, így nem valószínű, hogy izmus lenne, vagy ha igen, akkor annyira régi eredetű, hogy már nem tűnik annak. Továbbra sem látok tehát semmi problémát a _Tetszik neked itt?_ mondatban.
A tetszeni (szinte?) minden nyelvben egy fontos ige, kiterjedt használattal.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... "Tetszik neked itt?" ...


Én nem látok benne hibát. Szerintem a cseh vagy az olasz változatot is (líbí se ti tady / ti piace qua) meg lehetne kérdőjelezni ... Tudniillik úgy a magyarban mint a csehben meg az olaszban is, mintha hiányozna az alany (*co *se ti líbí tady/*che cosa* ti piace qua/*mi* tetszik neked itt...). Szerintem ebben az esetben az alany nem hiányzik, hanem inkább "el van hallgatva" (je zamlčený, si sottintende). 

Az más kérdés, hogy a magyarban esteleg más konkurrens kifejézések miatt nem annyira gyakori ez a szóhasználat mint más nyelvekben ...



> ... úgy érzem, hogy olaszból vagy konkrétan csehből nem lehet szó szerint fordítani....


Ez tény, minden kétséget kizárva.


----------



## francisgranada

Talán magyarul jellemzőbb ("idiomatikusabb") a "*Hogy *tetszik neked itt?" kérdés.


----------



## tomtombp

"Tetszik neked itt" - furcsa, nem használnám, bár halottam már. Helyette a "Hogy érzed magad itt?" vagy "Szeretsz itt lenni?" változatokat használnám.
A "Hogy tetszik neked itt?" sokkal jobb, de számomra ebben az esetben is jobbnak tűnik a fenti két javaslatom használata.

A "Megszokott már itt?" egyenesen fülsértő.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ...  A "Megszokott már itt?" egyenesen fülsértő.


Ez nekem se tetszik. Szerintem _így ahogy van_, valahogy nem "komplet" ... (ha nem tudnám, miről beszélünk, akkor nem volna világos az értelme se).


----------



## Encolpius

tomtombp said:


> "Tetszik neked itt" - furcsa, nem használnám....



Vagyis egy hasonsló helyzetben, szerintem is, teljesen más mondatot használnánk: Na, mit szólsz a helyhez? stb....


----------

